# Western New England College/University Radicalization



## Shilelagh Law (Feb 13, 2015)

Many of us attended Western New England College to obtain degrees for the Quinn Bill Educational Opportunity. (I was one of the few who did not and employed by a non Quinn Bill Agency at the time...) WENC now a university seems to be turning away from moderate policies and embracing BLM, and the law school conducts Qualified Observer Training. They now have a very new and very distinguished African American President. His name is Robert E. Johnson. I suggest you visit his biography and lean more on this gentleman. I also suggest you visit the law school's Facebook account. They embrace BLM and will be assisting them in testifying against you with legal assistance and "Qualified Observer" Trained Individuals. I am sure this is a coordinated effort to defund you as an individual and your family, as well as your agency through lawsuits be they legitimate, frivolous, or vehicles for furthering social(ist) justice. This social(ist) justice and the current "COMMUNIST INSURGENCY" for which BLM (aka, BLACK LESBIAN MARXISTS) who are the professional social revolutionary cadres in attempting to remove the first line of defense, also known as you and me to destroy the country and perhaps the Western World as we know it. (We protect this society and serve all her people regardless of race color creed, national origin, sexual origin, etc. Include that in you correspondence maybe...) These malcontents have taken a legitimate protest and issue from of persons of color and subverted it for revolutionary goals as COMMUNISTS always do. I suggest you write the the alumni office and tell them you will not be sending any more monies there way because of this. I also suggest you write President Robert E. Johnson and congratulate him on his new position. While you cheer his new found success and hard work, you also feel the university had betrayed all of us. They were quite happy to take our money for the BSLE and MSCJA degrees they awarded to us in past years. Now they turn their backs on us and side with the malcontents. I also suggest you do not send your children to this place as well. DEFUND THE UNIVERSITY! DEFUND THE DEMOCRATIC PARTY!


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

Shilelagh Law said:


> Many of us attended Western New England College to obtain degrees for the Quinn Bill Educational Opportunity. (I was one of the few who did not and employed by a non Quinn Bill Agency at the time...) WENC now a university seems to be turning away from moderate policies and embracing BLM, and the law school conducts Qualified Observer Training. They now have a very new and very distinguished African American President. His name is Robert E. Johnson. I suggest you visit his biography and lean more on this gentleman. I also suggest you visit the law school's Facebook account. They embrace BLM and will be assisting them in testifying against you with legal assistance and "Qualified Observer" Trained Individuals. I am sure this is a coordinated effort to defund you as an individual and your family, as well as your agency through lawsuits be they legitimate, frivolous, or vehicles for furthering social(ist) justice. This social(ist) justice and the current "COMMUNIST INSURGENCY" for which BLM (aka, BLACK LESBIAN MARXISTS) who are the professional social revolutionary cadres in attempting to remove the first line of defense, also known as you and me to destroy the country and perhaps the Western World as we know it. (We protect this society and serve all her people regardless of race color creed, national origin, sexual origin, etc. Include that in you correspondence maybe...) These malcontents have taken a legitimate protest and issue from of persons of color and subverted it for revolutionary goals as COMMUNISTS always do. I suggest you write the the alumni office and tell them you will not be sending any more monies there way because of this. I also suggest you write President Robert E. Johnson and congratulate him on his new position. While you cheer his new found success and hard work, you also feel the university had betrayed all of us. They were quite happy to take our money for the BSLE and MSCJA degrees they awarded to us in past years. Now they turn their backs on us and side with the malcontents. I also suggest you do not send your children to this place as well. DEFUND THE UNIVERSITY! DEFUND THE DEMOCRATIC PARTY!


If the Quinn Bill was still around, this would never have happened. The cash cow has left the barn, so they couldn't care less.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

"I look forward to *engaging with the campus community* to create a shared ambition in writing its next chapter in this extraordinary time, and *navigating* through this *global pandemic* and* social unrest with a sense of humanity and civility."
Opportunity presents!*

Former Massachusetts Governor Deval Patrick appointed Dr. Johnson to the Mass Tech Collaborative, and *Governor Charlie Baker appointed him to* the* Massachusetts Board of Higher Education* and the *Hate Crimes Task Force* and the* Black Advisory Council.
And the platforms to push certain agenda!*
Does anybody want to guess if he actively supports the bills currently proposed by our legislature?


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

Wnec or Wneu doesnt know how good they have it. I worked there briefly on their campus PD. It's in a good neighborhood, but it's still in Springfield. They directly benefit from visible policing and would be in a world of hurt if they let it get run over by this movement. It's too expensive of a school to let that happen.


----------

